# Where is the BHM art?



## Molly (Oct 10, 2007)

So I've been lurking for a long time, and striving to find a good place to share some BHM art (drawings and such) with other Artist-FFAs, but I haven't been able to find any galleries that are specifically geared towards Straight-Male-BHM drawings.

I really enjoy drawing big fellas, as well as viewing other artists work. Most of what I've seen have been BBW and Gay BHM art... not that I have a problem with that (yay for love!) but I wanna share with other FFAs.

So if anyone knows a place to go, please help me out. I am not what you'd call internet savvy, there are probably places right under my nose. 

Please?

Thanks!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't know of any such place, but I think you should start a thread here and post some of your pics. Perhaps others will be inspired.


----------



## pattycake (Oct 11, 2007)

deviantART has a few FFA artists (special props to the girl called 'FFA')

There's a small independent gallery that I used to walk past on my way to work that had a great sculpture of a lovely fat man in the window for a while. It was replaced by...a painting of two sumo wrestlers! I started to think that it was some kind of FFA gallery! I wish!!

I know there are a few of us FFAs who like to draw BHMs. There may even have been a thread about it a while ago. 

I would love to see some of your drawings, Molly. I'll even scan and post some of mine...


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 11, 2007)

I did two paintings some time back that someone else kindly featured on their website (I think the website went under -- I can't even remember what it was called). I'll have a look and see if I can find them.

I like to draw but I rarely have time now. I'd like to find a nice fat bloke who wouldn't mind posing for me!

-SnapDragon.


----------



## stefanie (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't really pay attention to (or sometimes even know) who's straight or gay - as long as there are fat men involved, to me it's all good. A lot of the big-man art by gay guys is really lovely (i.e. Brian Murphy.)


----------



## Molly (Oct 11, 2007)

stefanie said:


> I don't really pay attention to (or sometimes even know) who's straight or gay - as long as there are fat men involved, to me it's all good. A lot of the big-man art by gay guys is really lovely (i.e. Brian Murphy.)



Yes I quite agree... I do enjoy them all as well, but some of those sites that have groups devoted to BHM don't allow straight-art posted, so I get bummed.

thanks for the brian murphy stuff... had not heard of him before!


----------



## Molly (Oct 11, 2007)

pattycake said:


> deviantART has a few FFA artists (special props to the girl called 'FFA')
> 
> There's a small independent gallery that I used to walk past on my way to work that had a great sculpture of a lovely fat man in the window for a while. It was replaced by...a painting of two sumo wrestlers! I started to think that it was some kind of FFA gallery! I wish!!
> 
> ...



Much props to FFA! I've seen her stuff before! (I frequent the DA often) I would like to share some BHM art as well... soon!

That should be the new challenge round these here parts... Post your sexy man drawings!


----------



## stefanie (Oct 12, 2007)

Molly said:


> Yes I quite agree... I do enjoy them all as well, but some of those sites that have groups devoted to BHM don't allow straight-art posted, so I get bummed.
> 
> thanks for the brian murphy stuff... had not heard of him before!



You're welcome! In my signature I have a link to my "men_in_full" LJ, where I post about images of fat men in art. If anyone is interested, I can post here some of what I find as well, only I'm not sure where exactly would be best. Here in BHM/FFA, or is there a section on the site specifically for art?

There is some really nice stuff out there, both modern and in the classical world. I'm new here, though, so I don't want to go spamming forums etc. where it's not appropriate.


----------



## pattycake (Oct 19, 2007)

Here's my contribution. 
The first is a very VERY unfinished painting and the second is a pencil drawing. (The pencil drawing is full of inaccuracies but it may seem okay if you haven't seen the photo it's based on!) 

View attachment unfinished bhm painting.jpg


View attachment bhm pencil drawing.jpg


----------



## Kiki (Oct 19, 2007)

pattycake said:


> Here's my contribution.
> The first is a very VERY unfinished painting and the second is a pencil drawing. (The pencil drawing is full of inaccuracies but it may seem okay if you haven't seen the photo it's based on!)



Wow! You're talented!

(And I would be very interested in seeing the photo the second one is based on!)


----------



## orinoco (Oct 20, 2007)

pattycake said:


> Here's my contribution.
> The first is a very VERY unfinished painting and the second is a pencil drawing. (The pencil drawing is full of inaccuracies but it may seem okay if you haven't seen the photo it's based on!)



oh wow! hey i like this, i've never been painted before, so when is it gonna be finished? huh, huh? tell me, tell me, tell me


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 22, 2007)

Please don't freak out at my bad art or the subject matter...

-Qit


----------



## stefanie (Oct 22, 2007)

*Pattycake*, I really like the pencil sketch. *Qit*, he would make a good Beast for Beauty and the Beast illustrations.


----------



## pattycake (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the nice words everyone. 


orinoco said:


> oh wow! hey i like this, i've never been painted before, so when is it gonna be finished? huh, huh? tell me, tell me, tell me



'Eventually' is the answer to that question, impatient boy!


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 26, 2007)

Found them! Hope you like.

If Stefanie or anyone else would like to put them on their site, that's fine. I can provide higher resolution ones on email.

-SnapDragon. 

View attachment Oddity2.jpg


View attachment Sunflowers2.jpg


----------



## SnapDragon (Oct 26, 2007)

Oops, they came out vast.

Here's a feederism cartoon I found on my hard drive. It's called 'Chubby Chaser' but I don't know who drew it or where I got it from.

-SnapDragon. 

View attachment chubbychaser.jpg


----------



## orinoco (Oct 26, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Found them! Hope you like.
> 
> If Stefanie or anyone else would like to put them on their site, that's fine. I can provide higher resolution ones on email.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


cool paintings, i especially like the first one, more art featuring fat men is what i say!


----------



## orinoco (Oct 26, 2007)

SnapDragon said:


> Oops, they came out vast.
> 
> Here's a feederism cartoon I found on my hard drive. It's called 'Chubby Chaser' but I don't know who drew it or where I got it from.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


is "vastness" not meant to be a theme then *lol*

oh and i dont seem to be seeing a cartoon.


----------



## Molly (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow am I ever glad I started that thread.
I got way more art too, (not now, too tired!) But its all wonderful.
Should start Bhm appreciation week or something!


----------



## lilme (Jul 8, 2009)

pattycake said:


> Here's my contribution.
> The first is a very VERY unfinished painting and the second is a pencil drawing. (The pencil drawing is full of inaccuracies but it may seem okay if you haven't seen the photo it's based on!)


WOW you sure are talented I wish I could draw that good
lovly drawings


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 8, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic art, people. Awesome. I want to be a model for an artist one day, that would be awesome.


----------



## Melian (Jul 8, 2009)

lilme said:


> WOW you sure are talented I wish I could draw that good
> lovly drawings



Please stop necro-posting - it's annoying.

If you were posting some actual art, that would be a different story.


----------



## BigChaz (Jul 8, 2009)

Melian said:


> Please stop necro-posting - it's annoying.
> 
> If you were posting some actual art, that would be a different story.



Oh geez, I should have looked at the original post dates. I just took it for granted that nobody would post in a thread this old. Woops


----------



## Melian (Jul 8, 2009)

BigChaz said:


> Oh geez, I should have looked at the original post dates. I just took it for granted that nobody would post in a thread this old. Woops



No worries, BigChaz. This wasn't an attack or anything. I just wanted mention the fact that it's not pleasant to have a bunch of thread-corpses surfacing, luring us in with their promises of BHM art, and then sucking the lifeblood out of our still-twitching bodies 

(also, you were not the original reviver)


----------



## lilme (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh sorry about that I just like to look around.


----------



## rabbitislove (Jul 9, 2009)

All the BHMs here are a work of art...from God. God. 

Can you handle all the charm I just put out there?


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't think I can . . . I may be blushing.


----------



## kinkykitten (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you ever checked out DeviantART?

There are lots of talented artists on there who do BHM related images.. I have several of the good ones on my friends list.

Try doing a search for BHM on there... happy hunting


----------



## escapist (Jul 17, 2009)

Ok I have a confession, I know I said I was going to do more BHM artwork but I got stuck working on an Album cover for a Band and working on my first Animated Cartoon....ok that and Squishing FFA's takes a lot of my time up lol. You think your going in for a harmless little wall press or a bit of a belly pin down and it just gets out of control and hours later you remember you had other things you were supposed to do that day. (Heck I haven't even posted here in weeks!)

I'll see if I can cook something up in Illustrator while I'm working on my cartoon.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 22, 2009)

I found an artist on DA called Xenobody who has some really cute BHM drawings... I'm quite partial to this one. Oooh, and this one too. Oh, and can't forget this one... :happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 22, 2009)

Might look good on someone's refrigerator


----------



## Buffetbelly (Aug 24, 2009)

SnapDragon said:


> Oops, they came out vast.
> 
> Here's a feederism cartoon I found on my hard drive. It's called 'Chubby Chaser' but I don't know who drew it or where I got it from.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



This was an illustration accompanying an advice column --Savage Love by Dan Savage. The advice seeker was a slim FFA/feeder given the nickname "ChubbyChaser".


----------

